# Advice Required



## korpal14 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have a fish tank 40 liters,

I have 4 tiger barbs in it size of 1.5CM each.

I want to know what all fishes can go with them.

And what care is required to keep them all alive for a long time.

I have filter and heater attached to it. 

PS. I am from India.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi 

40l is quite a small tank and tiger barbs can be aggressive, particularly in confined spaces. I wouldn't add any other fish except maybe a couple more tigers (you can get them in a green variety too which is basically the same fish), unless you can get a bigger tank.

I do recommend getting a bigger tank if you possibly can, as they're active fish and will appreciate the extra swimming space.


----------

